# Fire 4G questions - Can U add printer, about AT&T service



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

All, I am considering upgrading my wife's original Kindle to a Fire 4G, but have a couple of questions.  1. Can you add a printer to the Kindle Fire, either by USB or Bluetooth?  2. Amazon is advertising a 12 month AT&T service for internet.  If I am already an AT&T customer for my smart phones, can I easily add the Kindle to my AT&T account (which has more bandwith than Amazon is offering).  I am not sure how AT&T would treat the issue if you don't but a tablet directly from them.

Any help ??

Thanks...Alaskan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't tested; printing was very limited with the old Fire, but there was an HP app that would let you print out some items. I haven't read anything about printing.

When you get your Fire 4G, one of the options is to add it to an existing AT&T plan. I don't have one, so can't say how that works, but the option was definitely there.

This is what the help page (scroll down) says about adding to an existing AT&T Plan:


> To Add Kindle Fire HD 8.9" to an existing AT&T Plan
> 
> If you already use AT&T (for example, they are your mobile carrier), you can add Kindle Fire to your existing plan. This way you can have one plan and manage multiple devices.
> 
> ...


Betsy


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for your help Betsy!!

Anyone else have any experience with adding a printer to the Fire ??


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Adding a tablet to your AT&T account is easy and only takes a quick phone call.  They'll ask you for the number on the SIM card and the device serial number. 

Can't help you on the printing though. Sorry.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Adding a tablet to your AT&T account is easy and only takes a quick phone call. They'll ask you for the number on the SIM card and the device serial number.
> 
> Can't help you on the printing though. Sorry.


Can you tell me (roughly) what having a Fire on my AT&T account would cost vs. the $49.99/yr that Amazon charges? We have AT&T family plan with 5 iPhones currently registered.

Thanks in advance,

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Can you tell me (roughly) what having a Fire on my AT&T account would cost vs. the $49.99/yr that Amazon charges? We have AT&T family plan with 5 iPhones currently registered.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> L


I have the shared data plan and it only costs me $10 a month to add the tablet. I think we have the 15 GB plan (6 iphones and a tablet all share). We switched to the shared plan about 2 months ago when I discovered we could have up to 10 devices on it (as opposed to 5 on the family plan) my son wanted a phone, but we couldn't add him.


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

Correct, my family plan is $10 per device / month added that uses the shared data.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks--I think we looked into getting this and my husband said we didn't need it. But if I returned by new Fire and got the 4G model...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's an app available at Amazon called PrinterShare Mobile Print. It does cost $12.95 but it works well. You set it up and it will print to your printer assuming it's a network device. Alternatively, it can also print through the internet back to your printer. I got it when it was a Free App of the Day over a year ago. Works well. . . . .


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

Ann, thank you very much for your help.  My wife would be using it from her vehicle, so no network would be available.  But if you can print to the internet and back, that will work for us.

Thanks for your suggestion!!!

Alaskan


----------

